# Trip to Andalucia



## franco (Dec 14, 2005)

We are thinking of travelling down to Andalucía early May with a view to particularly visiting Seville, Granada, Cordoba and Ronda as well as the coast. Wondered what visiting this area is like for a motorhome particularly the historic inland towns/cities. Particularly with reference to parking and overnighting,either good sites or more preferably wild camping. Any advice/recommendations would be very welcome

Franco


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

This site is good for a visit to Granada, bus stop right outside. If you want to see the Alhambra you will have to book well in advance.

Camsite Granada link


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

Cordoba......http://www.campingelbrillante.com/en/

Ronda......http://www.campingelsur.com/entrada.php?lang=uk

Both about a mile from centre and walkable.

Seville......there is an aire at the Port of Gelves and a campsite at Dos Hermanas (Camping Villsom) a few miles outside. Buses into centre from both.


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi.
Yes I agree with the above recommendations. Camping El Sur , Rondais a super campsite- quite expensive but we think worth it. theres no problem with washing and if the weather is ok you can hang it out to dry on the lines provided.

There's an excellent restaurant there also.

If you walk into Ronda, there's a sign post to a chapel. I think it's about a mile. If I remember rightly there's the old chapel in a cave. the museum by the bullring is very interesting, whatever you feel about bull fighting 

We took a return train ride down to Algerciras. We took a packed lunch with us. Got off the train at Algerceras, went across the platform where the train was waiting to return. I think it's the Granada Algerciras train. Had our lunch while waiting to return. we got senior citizen reduction as well! It was a few years ago, but it was lovely going through the valleys. 

We stayed at the campsite at Dos Hermanos in Seville and you can get a bus into the city. We picked the oranges by the camper and made marmalade. The Plaza Espagna is very interesting. It was built for a world fair but it never happened dud to the Wall Street crash. And of course, there's the tobacco factory(Carmen)

Have a great time. They're all wonderful cities.

Val


----------



## franco (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks everybody for helpful info. Also looking for nice place to poss wildcamp by sea but obviously not in touristy area-difficult I know. But any ideas most welcome.

Martin


----------

